# Coconut or Pina Colada FO??



## shawnswife (May 13, 2013)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good coconut or Pina Colada fragrance oil? I want to do a fresh oceany themed soap, and I think coconut would be a great fragrance to use! Thanks!


----------



## VanessaP (May 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, coconut is probably the most elusive scent to capture, at least with CP. I don't like coconut much myself so I haven't bothered trying to HP any either. It was all I could to do stomach making the tarts LOL But with CP (and possibly all soap in general), coconut morphs into something different or disappears all together. Now, I know new12soap has made lotion out of Peak's Coconut Milk FO and it sticks like a fresh booger on a clean shirt (I have two 2 year olds, can you tell? LOL) even after 3-4 hours with loading the dishwasher and washing pots & pans by hand, I could still smell it. I don't know how it will do in soap though.

FWIW, I like Aztec's Cacao Colada ( www.candlemaking.com ) well enough.


----------



## cursivearts (May 13, 2013)

I will say, don't get the Creamy Coconut from Bulk Apothecary...unless you are looking for something that smells like pineapple, lol.  That said, I actually really like the scent even though its not remotely coconut-y, and it did not accelerate though my salt bars are yellowish so that may have been discoloration.


----------



## candledoll (May 14, 2013)

Coconut Milk from Peaks


----------



## judymoody (May 14, 2013)

I took the liberty of moving your thread here where I thought you might get more responses.

I also like Peak Candle's Coconut Milk.  Camden Grey's is a close second, believe it or not.  If you want tropical fruity, try Candle Science's Jamaica Me Crazy - it's mostly pineapple and coconut - my kids love this one.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 14, 2013)

I concur...tried a few coconut scents, but peaks is the best I've found, and it does stick well in cp too.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 14, 2013)

Does doing HP make a difference with regard to FO's sticking or changing?


----------



## lsg (Jun 15, 2013)

I love Exotic Coconut from Wholesale Supplies Plus.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 16, 2013)

The best coconut FO I've ever tried is from Sweetcakes. Also, if you add a dash of pineapple FO [they also sell it] it should be what you're looking for. However, I have to state that it works beautifully in melt and pour soap--the combined FO's are quite true.


----------

